

Small and useful assembly programs - l0stman
http://www.df.lth.se/~john_e/fr_gems.html

======
mahmud
Excellent historic materials. A more "modern", if less clever grab-bag of code
is asmutils:

<http://asm.sourceforge.net/>

If you want to see master-level x86 assembly code; google the stuff by Terje
Mathisen. He was a freak programmer that won every asm optimization contest
throughout the nineties. He worked on Doom and some other id titles. Lately he
has been advising Intel on x86 architecture and optimization! (Yes, he trains
Intel designers on how to best optimize for their own platform.)

------
Locke1689
Please don't use this unless you are actually writing code for the 8086. For
example: the NOP instruction in your assembler will result in the same opcode
with less work. Why write the XCHG if you don't have to? Hell, at that point
it's probably faster to write the 0x90 straight into the obj code.

